# Cheaper Tuition



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 14, 2007)

Im tryin to go to makeup school to become a certified MUA but the tuition for MUD school in nyc is too expensive for just a month or two(about $4000 or more).Is there anything else cheaper but is still an accredited school?


----------



## martygreene (Jan 15, 2007)

Check out Mary Erickson's Q & A, linked in the Industry Discussion forum specific FAQ at the top of this forum.


----------

